# I can't not ride..



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So last wednesday I was thrown off pretty good twice in one ride, landed on my lower back/tailbone both times. I even started crying from extreme frustration and the horrible pain, but kept riding. I'm still very sore over a week later, but I can't convince myself to take a break from riding.. I've gone to the chiropractor twice now, loosened me up last Thursday but today I was kind of "stuck" being so stiff.

My work (trail riding) is picking up again, and I need the hours badly. So I can't completely not ride.. I have been the back guide when I've worked the last week instead of lead so I don't have to turn around as much and strain my back any more than needed..

What are some exercises to do to stretch out my back, good pain meds I could take, or things I could do while riding to take the stress off my lower back? I've been icing my back between classes, while resting, etc, and I'm still in pain


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What about using one of those saddle seat cushions to give you tailbone some extra padding?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking I'm going to do at least for work (western saddle).. My english saddle is a little more comfy and cushioned.

How would you know if it's bruised vs broken? I've had a few times today where the pain was almost unbearable from sitting on it or shifting my weight on it wrong :/


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You didn't get checked out by a doctor after it happened?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope... I know there's not much they can do even if you break it. My mom was telling me a little while ago that she thinks I should get it x-rayed though.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

The only way to tell the difference between a bruise and a break is to get it x rayed.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I think a trip to the doctor is in order. They can give you a back brace, and pain killers if they're needed. My friend fell off her horse in the end of september, she compacted a few vertabrae and cracked one as well. They gave her a brace and painkillers. You only get one back..so do it a favor and have a doctor look at it


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

You broke your tail bone? Ouch i did that too and i havent been riding yet but it may hurt. Cant sit in the school chairs for long cause its to much pressure on my lower back which is also all messed up.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Would the pain be any different broken vs bruised? I probably will end up at the doctors next week one day if I'm not working..


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> You broke your tail bone? Ouch i did that too and i havent been riding yet but it may hurt. Cant sit in the school chairs for long cause its to much pressure on my lower back which is also all messed up.


I shattered mine on a rock.. I slipped in flip flops. Really bah, but it doesn't hurt as bad now (this happened 5 years ago?) though I tend to stay off of it especially doing any kind of sit ups or whatnot. Riding.. it doesn't hurt at all since I'm sitting on my seatbones not my tail bone.

If your tailbone hurts while riding, maybe you're sitting back too far?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

My tailbone doesn't hurt riding English, my lower back does though. Western I move around since its an 1-1.5 hour walk ride since going over some 'bumps' it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

amp23 said:


> My tailbone doesn't hurt riding English, my lower back does though. Western I move around since its an 1-1.5 hour walk ride since going over some 'bumps' it's uncomfortable.


 man that really sucks.. Maybe wear some long johns underneath your riding pants to provide a little extra support, and look at a seat saver thing for your western saddle.

As for your english, my friend has the same problem :/ he back aches in her saddle and any saddle and we're not sure why. I wish I had some help for you there :/


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i bruises my tail bone badly had whiplash down my spine and a concissioun and got back on walked trotted and cantered horse reared at the walk. i went to the hospital and waited 4 hrs for a butt cushion take some advil and use a soft pillow to sit on i also had to go to a chiropractor but i was out of ridding for 2 months if you can i would suggest taking time off if you don't let your body heal then your going to end up needed to take off longer later


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That's my bf's point since I'm being stubborn about taking time off... I was supposed to start showing next month  I'm in the process of getting a cushion for each saddle I ride in (English-pleasure, western-work). I just got some full seat breeches that are nice and cushioned, so I will be riding (pleasure) solely in those for a while- when I do ride. Im trying to take it easier and not push myself while still riding..


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I so sympathize with your broken tailbone. I have broken mine twice. I would go to the doctor just to be sure that there is nothing more injured.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

My favourite way to stretch out my lower back (I do this all the time):
Stand with your feet hip/shoulder width apart. Keep your back straight and reach forward. Without bending your knees, keep reaching forward and stretch your arms downwards, try touch your twos with your fingers, or if you're really flexible, hands flat on the floor. Let your head hang. Hold for ten seconds. Bend your knees and slowly roll yourself back up, bringing your head back up and straight last (to not put strain on your neck).


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

My mom talked me into getting an xray done this week. Ive been just assuming its only bruised but i dont know for sure..

I am very flexible and can put my hands flat on the ground with room to spare, but right now it hurts to bend over :/ I have had to though so it's not like I can avoid that haha


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

amp23 said:


> Would the pain be any different broken vs bruised? I probably will end up at the doctors next week one day if I'm not working..


Yes. If it is broken, you will not be able to lie down, sit or even walk without being in severe pain. It sounds to me like you have badly bruised it. 

When my tailbone was playing up we went to three different doctors about it, they just said let it rest. The only thing that worked for me was acupuncture so that might be worth a shot if it doesn't heal properly. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

in the morning before i start doing anything it's just sore, and by the end of the day, even if i didn't do a whole lot, i'm in a lot of pain. my mom is about to take me to get it x-rayed just in case, and at lest i could get doughnut thing to sit on and some pain meds for when i'm working! lol


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

I fell really hard right on my butt one time and I definitely did something to my tail bone/lower back. It didn't hurt to stand or sit, but to bend down to sit the pain was terrible. Riding involved too much movement that would irritate my back. I just had to wait it out... Something that helped me was a heat pack that I could tape to my lower back. Every day that I used these I would be less sore.


----------

